# Leaf zone experience? Also is it fish safe?



## Vadimshevchuk

I just bought and and it and i read some good comments on it. Should i dose it fully or half as it says on the bottom or what? also is it fish safe and what are your experiences with it. Also should i dose it with anything else? i only dose it with this


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

any1? there has to be atleast one person in this forum that uses this product.


----------



## Mr_docfish

I used to use it, but still recommend it to most people growing plants generally... if you are going to get right into it in a bigger way, then you might have to play around a bit to suit your plants needs.

I was growing mainly Aponogetons, Crypts and Swords.... no stem plants, and I found that in this case, the potassium content increased to higher than preferred levels, and it was causing problems with some species of Aponogetons. It may have been due to these types of plants not requiring as much potassium as other plants... I am now using Sera Florena and diluting it with my own mix of Iron and trace.

All fertilizers for aquarium use are safe for fish.
Use the recommended dose - more if your tank is very heavily stocked.. try splitting the dose into daily doses.
You might have to add Nitrates and phosphates if the fish and fish food are not providing enough. 
Keep your eye on the KH if you are not using CO2 or other carbon sources.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

thanks so much. finnaly an answer:whoo:


----------



## armedbiggiet

I used them before... there formula does not work for me cause the entire time I don't really see any results and when you want to add a bit more than you get some extra algaes. Seachem or Tetra's FloraPride.



Vadimshevchuk said:


> any1? there has to be atleast one person in this forum that uses this product.


----------



## modster

From what I can recall, it only provides iron and potassium. Your plants need more than that. I personally use dry fert for macro and flourish for micro.


----------



## LIONHEAD

I use Leaf Zone by API, on my 75 planted Discus tank, I use full dose every other week...this tank has been up an running goin on it's 4th year, an now is the home to 12 new baby Blue Diamond Discus. All is well.....good luck...The pixs with the large swords is on a weekly dose...the tanks has had a make over sence then.....


----------



## armedbiggiet

veyr nice looking, good for you, I know very few people like it or have great resuld with it. How tall is your sword now?


----------



## jeremy1

My take on store bought ferts is why pay for 95% water. This is what most store bought ferts are composed of. You can go online and buy your macros and traces and it will last much longer and provided your plants with the necessary nutrients for healthy looking plants. Keep in mind you will need good lighting and CO2 supplements for your plants to absorb the nutrients. Good luck and give up that Leaf Zone, but if you are going to go store bought then I would recommend Seachem line of plant fertz.


----------



## WhiteDevil

Jeremy, where do you buy those at online?


I am on my 2nd attempt of leaf zone because its the ONLY one the stores around me carry that I can get to on a regular. It doesnt work for me, i am taking the new bottle back.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

yea idont see any good results from this product. After it runs out im gonna use the EI method in dosing. =D


----------



## Mr_docfish

modster said:


> From what I can recall, it only provides iron and potassium. Your plants need more than that. I personally use dry fert for macro and flourish for micro.


it is a comprehensive fert minus the N and PO4... for labelling/product registration laws, they only mention two of the main ingredients.


----------

